# Wireless: BCM4331 on a Macbook Pro 9,2

## spontz

Hello world!

I'm trying to run Gentoo on a new Macbook Proc 13" and I get troubles to get the wireless card recognized.

I followed this docs:

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

But the card don't care about the module...

```

    kopf ~ # modprobe b43

    kopf ~ # lspci -vnn -d 14e4:4331 -k

    02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4331] (rev 02)

            Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4331]

            Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

            Memory at a0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

            Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

            Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

            Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

            Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

            Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

            Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

            Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-ff-ff-00-00-00

            Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

            Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

            Kernel modules: bcma

```

I use Genkernel, here the last config generated: http://pastebin.ca/2252752

I'm that it can work, but I don't found what I have missed, if someone have an idea  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

recommend menuconfig be: *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
>  -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
>  --- Wireless                                                                        
> ...

 

I don't have your NIC, but as I read the info available it is not 80211n capable and uses ssb bus not bcma and uses the ht-phy not N or lp.

If you follow this but still no luck check dmesg for clues.

----------

